# angelfish



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

In the past I have bought angelfish quite a few times, and each time I got 2 and 1 would die within a week or two and I would be left with 1 which usually lasted quite a while.
This time however I got 3 and they have all been great for about 2-3 months :smile: 
I have come to the conclusion that getting 2 angelfish is a stupid idea, and I will only ever get 1 or 3+

I just thought you might like to know my experiences.


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

I have 4 baby angels, well... they are 2.5+ inches, the biggest is 3.5 I think. they eat sooooooo much, more than any other fish I have kept so far.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

oscars eat more than I ever have seen.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pcrose said:


> oscars eat more than I ever have seen.


 hell yeah..when i had mine i use to feed them dog food when i ran out of food to feed them..there garbage disposal...







sorry innes i know this is about ur angels,,


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > oscars eat more than I ever have seen.
> ...


 art you 2 in the right thread?
your comments are totally random, this thread was not about oscars, or feeding.

Not a usual link, but I liked it.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

yeah I am in the right thread I was responding to another comment in this thread. My oscars are pigs







I think I am going to get rid of Riley if he doesn't die first he keeps swimming funny. My water is cycled and everything.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > pcrose said:
> ...


 if you read all what i wrote you will see that i apologized for writing in your thread...english people..


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

always has to be about Innes lol.


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

My angels will be going away soon, I still want to keep them, but I'm afraid they'll get vicious on my juvenile guppies and mollies... Wouldn't want to lose any of those. My angels also fight quite alot amongst themselves.. I think the tank is getting too small.. maybe I should get some live plants? But every time I did that, they always died on me.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

baby_dragon said:


> My angels will be going away soon, I still want to keep them, but I'm afraid they'll get vicious on my juvenile guppies and mollies... Wouldn't want to lose any of those. My angels also fight quite alot amongst themselves.. I think the tank is getting too small.. maybe I should get some live plants? But every time I did that, they always died on me.


How many do you have?
I have found that with angels you can keep them with small fish like guppys and neons, as long as they grow up together, however once the angels are bigger, if you try to add new small fish, they do often get eaten, so you might be fine with your guppys and mollies, as long as you are not getting new ones, or breeding them.



pcrose said:


> I think I am going to get rid of Riley if he doesn't die first he keeps swimming funny. My water is cycled and everything.


What do you mean he is swimming funny?
I suggest you do a 30% water change every 3 days for a week or two, and you should see some inprovement



thePACK said:


> if you read all what i wrote you will see that i apologized for writing in your thread...english people..


I did read it, and I saw what you said, if you had read what I said, you would know that I liked your comments



Innes said:


> Not a usual link, but I liked it.





pcrose said:


> always has to be about Innes lol.










- My thread!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hahaah my bad innes....king of post whores







..and i mean that in a good way


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

....Mexican people


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I did the water changes like you said and it wasn't because of my water my oscars beat him to death so the lfs froze him.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm sorry


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> ....Mexican people


 hahaha....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> hahaah my bad innes....king of post whores
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Innes is a slut poster, post whore, post junkie, and post tramp. Thats why Ill never catch up to him.

BTW: Sorry bout your Angel babies, PCrose. Never knew Angel fish can be that way. BUt why do LFS freeze fish??


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Innes is a slut poster, post whore, post junkie, and post tramp. Thats why Ill never catch up to him.


hey, hey, hey.
don't take it out on me if you are not as good as me








I am informative and helpfull, not a "slut poster"


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

He has helped me out a lot with my tank, the lfs froze him to put him out of his misery


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

that whole theory of 2 is more likly just bad luck or some mishap, either way congrats, glad to see you are happy, did you get wild ones or the commercially bred ones... which most tend to be inred alot of times


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

just the plain commercial ones,

pcrose - they froze slinky?
you should have asked to keep him and seen how long he would have lasted, I am sorry


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> pcrose - they froze slinky?


 wait they froze slinky..why????


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > pcrose - they froze slinky?
> ...


 Said they do that to put it out of misery. But damn!! Your suffering, they put you in cold water, put you in a fridge, and left there till you freeze. I think thats ever worse!!

Is that how they freeze fish, or do they use nitros?!?!


----------

